# Decent R35 wiper blades (Non GTR taxed) I've tried+tested, links inside.



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I normally get these NISSAN SKYLINE R35 GTR BOSCH FLAT WIPER BLADES 2008- | eBay

^^had those and they are good, but start to degrade after 12 months and the blades then start to smear the windscreen, I've recently (2 months ago) put these on below , and they are working well so far... you need 22inch driver and 19inch passenger, cheap as chips as well, and come with the adapters you need Buy Bluecol Windscreen Wiper Blade 22" from our Car Wiper Blades range - Tesco and Buy Bluecol Windscreen Wiper Blade 19" from our Car Wiper Blades range - Tesco

BTW I wasn't looking for cheap wipers, my Bosch ones were smearing my screen, and I just spotted the Bluecol ones when in Tesco one day and thought i would give them a go.. As they get decent reviews online. And i'm happy with them. so far.

thought I'd share the love

Chronos


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You know you can buy just the refills for a couple of quid off ebay


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> You know you can buy just the refills for a couple of quid off ebay


well at £4 for a brand new whole wiper and a brand new adapter with each, i'm not too bothered, and they only take 2 mins to swap over


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Not seen them before looks like a refill with a plastic fitting stuck to it - should be fine at 200mph


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Not seen them before looks like a refill with a plastic fitting stuck to it - should be fine at 200mph


Ok when i tested them on track.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

He said 200mph not 30mph.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you get one's with the little blue LEDs on ? You you the sort that are fitted to Corsas and make you look like a right twat ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> He said 200mph not 30mph.














snuffy said:


> Can you get one's with the little blue LEDs on ? You you the sort that are fitted to Corsas and make you look like a right twat ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I imported a bunch of Nissan blades fro the US, its was £30 for 3 sets


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What does an NHPC charge for a set ?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

snuffy said:


> What does an NHPC charge for a set ?


I did read £115 + vat bargain


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> I did read £115 + vat bargain


ouch!!! wouldn't pay that on principal! and BTW I wasn't looking for cheap wipers, my Bosch ones where smearing my screen, and I just spotted the Bluecol ones when in Tesco one day and thought i would give them a go.. As they get decent reviews online. And i'm happy with them. so far.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

terry lloyd said:


> I did read £115 + vat bargain


Bloody hell.

That's another example of "Nissan thinking". Charge a stupid amount of money and end up not selling any. Any other company would conclude they were charging way too much, but Nissan would wouldn't.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> You know you can buy just the refills for a couple of quid off ebay


I need some, got a link to any on eBay, ones I have seen aren't GTR specific?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I've used the PIAA silicone refills and they were superb. But I can't find them now for the GTR. 
Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> I need some, got a link to any on eBay, ones I have seen aren't GTR specific?


They have to be cut down very easy to do just make sure you cut the right end as one end has a stop other is open


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


>


Chronos,
Hint : "Your" is not the same as "You're"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Chronos,
> Hint : "Your" is not the same as "You're"


I did notice that, but it was far to late to adjust it, and I just knew the grammar police would get me, in my defence I did nick the image off Google images :chuckle:


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> I've used the PIAA silicone refills and they were superb. But I can't find them now for the GTR.
> Anyone know where I can get some?


The reason for the absence is because their warehouse burned down, but that was almost a year ago now, so I'm not sure why there is still a supply shortage.

Fire completely destroys motor warehouse - News - Weston Mercury


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

With you there Johnny, I've used the PIAA silicon blades on the GT-R and 350Z before that and they have been brilliant, very durable and coat the screen so rain/moisture beads off.
Bought them from fasteronline and also PRI Racing.



Johnny G said:


> I've used the PIAA silicone refills and they were superb. But I can't find them now for the GTR.
> Anyone know where I can get some?


Protegimus


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

GlastoVeteran said:


> The reason for the absence is because their warehouse burned down, but that was almost a year ago now, so I'm not sure why there is still a supply shortage.


I bought spare sets for both cars as soon as I heard about the fire. Not sure when they will be for sale again.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> I've used the PIAA silicone refills and they were superb. But I can't find them now for the GTR.
> Anyone know where I can get some?


Didn't the UK distributor have a pretty big fire at their premises though? Maybe never got going again.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I wanted the PIAA ones but as mentioend the place burnt down resulting in no supply.

I went to Halfords and have bought some Bosch ones that look similar to the ones above, I think on trade were about £20 for both which I thought was ok.

I did read about quite a few who tried the previous ones from Tesco and they didnt have any complaints. Just becuase something isnt expensive doesnt mean it's not fit for purpose.

otherwise we would all be getting our spares directly from Nissan


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I got a replacement set from Sly last time I was there, which are bosch, around £25.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I have Michelin Stealth blades on my 350 and find them really effective. 

According to Michelin site they do have these for GTR but am waiting on reply from Michelin as to where I can buy them.

David


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I saw some of the mitchellin ones that appeared suitable for the GT-R when I was looking. Would have been handy if I could remember where I saw them wouldn't it....

Possibly tesco of all places.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> I saw some of the mitchellin ones that appeared suitable for the GT-R when I was looking. Would have been handy if I could remember where I saw them wouldn't it....
> 
> Possibly tesco of all places.


yeah they have the michelin ones in tesco, next to the blucol ones funnily enuff, and some tesco own ones for £2 ha ha

like £15 each


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

PIAA silicone they work :wavey: and not expensive :wavey:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Just found the PIAA details, I use refills and kept the same hardware

What you require is 

PIAA Silicone Wiper Refil 550mm/22" SKR55E

PIAA Silicone Wiper Refil 470mm/19" SKR47E

Hope this helps :wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Alan said:


> PIAA silicone they work :wavey: and not expensive :wavey:


and so do the blucol ones, even cheaper!! thread hijacker! ha ha ::lamer:


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

I would really like to check out the PIAA refills, but it seems I can't find the "just a couple of quid" sites, only the ones that sell them for £10+ per refill. Can you post where they sell them for a couple of quid... 

I have Bosch because my oe wiper broke, but if I can get the refills I will buy a new original wiper because the arm and the hook sits on the side of the wiper and not on top like with Bosch. So the nozzles for windshield washer don't stick out like antennae....


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think the "couple of quid" ones went up in smoke. The building apparently caught fire.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> I think the "couple of quid" ones went up in smoke. The building apparently caught fire.


Where did you hear that?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

The PIAA factory in UK burnt down early last year


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Does that mean tesco won't have any?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad I managed to pick up a new spare set of PIAA refills recently from a fellow forum member


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

goRt said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


The fire was a couple miles from me, I think they reopened though, will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> I've used the PIAA silicone refills and they were superb. But I can't find them now for the GTR.
> Anyone know where I can get some?


Found them for £11 each, with free shipping and in stock today at Telematica

https://www.telematica.uk.com/product/PIA-0039/PIAA/SKR47E/PIAA-wipers-blade-refill---silicone-rubber-blade---Size-8

https://www.telematica.uk.com/product/PIA-0042/PIAA/SKR55E/PIAA-wipers-blade-refill---silicone-rubber-blade---Size-12

Not the cheapest ever, but available and in stock!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

what I don't like is those end caps that always fall off or break off... the tips illustrated in this pic...









so I dunno if these will work for a gtr but I get this brand/model... trico Teflon shield
Teflon SHIELD: Dual-Shield? Wiper Technology | TRICO® Windshield Wipers

if they fit the gtr let me know. they are the best blades I have found for my other cars and I've tried a lot of them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

mindlessoath said:


> what I don't like is those end caps that always fall off or break off... the tips illustrated in this pic...


Not fell off mine yet, few months old now.


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Are the PIAA refills only for the PIAA blades, or will the refill work with the OE Wiper Blade?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they may never come off for you, but I got sick of it happening to me and found a solution that fixed that and works very well. hell these Teflon blades last a few years too. so I replace them less, they work in winter where the caps of the other brands normally fall off for me and they don't break the bank for me. they are not nearly as cheap as the ones you guys are referring to... but I rather pay for quality rather than constant mantance


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Staninator said:


> Are the PIAA refills only for the PIAA blades, or will the refill work with the OE Wiper Blade?


They refill the OEM.....


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm using PIAA refills in my OE wipers & found that the passenger blade on the edge, say 3 inches misses the screen. This is only on the far left of the screen, near the bottom to about half way up, so no issue for me as the driver. Just can't understand why!

Think I'll try the Trico Teflon wipers.
I also have a spare set of PIAA re-fills in the garage, just in case!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tesco. They even look the same as OEM. £5 each.


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Chronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I normally get these NISSAN SKYLINE R35 GTR BOSCH FLAT WIPER BLADES 2008- | eBay
> 
> ...


Just ordered some, £17 with delivery, lets see how we get on  opcorn:


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

draeburn said:


> Found them for £11 each, with free shipping and in stock today at Telematica
> 
> https://www.telematica.uk.com/product/PIA-0039/PIAA/SKR47E/PIAA-wipers-blade-refill---silicone-rubber-blade---Size-8
> 
> ...


After waiting a month, these never arrived and I cancelled. Telematica were very good and cancelled and refunded with no quibble, but they just couldn't get hold of them.

In the meantime I bought the Tesco Bluecol one's and they are perfect. The fitting to the arm is a little bulky, but they work very well even at high speed (I had them on at over 150mph (on a track!)) and they were fine.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

draeburn said:


> After waiting a month, these never arrived and I cancelled. Telematica were very good and cancelled and refunded with no quibble, but they just couldn't get hold of them.
> 
> In the meantime I bought the Tesco Bluecol one's and they are perfect. The fitting to the arm is a little bulky, but they work very well even at high speed (I had them on at over 150mph (on a track!)) and they were fine.


Bluecol - Yeah done a few track days myself with them on , and they have been fine, had them on for 4 months now, from the middle of winter to spring, and they are still working very well. When washing the car i give the blades a wipe, to keep them clean as well. Just to maintain them as blades get dirty over time of course.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

bump, with winter coming and all that.. Sharing the love!


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Bluecol - Yeah done a few track days myself with them on , and they have been fine, had them on for 4 months now, from the middle of winter to spring, and they are still working very well. When washing the car i give the blades a wipe, to keep them clean as well. Just to maintain them as blades get dirty over time of course.


Yup, still got mine on, all good and smear free.....got to recommend these for the price!


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Just a quick update: one of my Bluecol blades just tore, and noticed Tesco no longer sell them (online at least, not checked my local). I followed links to Bosch and after some searching found a great price on a set that fits the R35 perfectly. Here is the set I bought that arrived in 2 days and cost £17.99 for the pair. Not bad I thought for full Bosch set. Hope this helps....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362021700986


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

You can buy genuine refills from Nissan for around £6 each


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup, so for £2 more you get a full wiper which snaps in place in 10 seconds. Was just highlighting one choice, up to people what they prefer.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

colin41 said:


> You can buy genuine refills from Nissan for around £6 each


Is that price direct from Nissan?? £6 each side?


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

billythefish said:


> Is that price direct from Nissan?? £6 each side?


For the refill yes. Got 2 sets last week.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Been using the aerotwins for ages, seem pretty flawless.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Where is everyone using for blades now?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Where is everyone using for blades now?


Bluecol aeroflex BLW619  , search ebay/google 
Bluecol aeroflex BLW622 , search ebay/google 

19 inch passenger
22 inch driver


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Bluecol aeroflex BLW619 , search ebay/google
> Bluecol aeroflex BLW622 , search ebay/google
> 
> 19 inch passenger
> 22 inch driver




Thanks again mate.
Found them on Amazon for less than £15 for the 2:wavey:


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Found these on fleabay for £7.75 a pair of aero wipers!

Thought it was worth a go at that price. Fitted great and no smearing or sqeeking. Bought another 2 sets for spares ***128514;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132349029746


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Gasman said:


> Found these on fleabay for £7.75 a pair of aero wipers!
> 
> Thought it was worth a go at that price. Fitted great and no smearing or sqeeking. Bought another 2 sets for spares ***128514;
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132349029746



Great price even if they only last a year:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> Thanks again mate.
> Found them on Amazon for less than £15 for the 2:wavey:




Typical!!
Amazon now say they are out of stock of these so gone with the ones off of Ebay for £7.75.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I bought some of the eBay ones too, hopefully they're half decent...


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

what would be a good refill rubber for the oem wiper?


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

I had the Bluecol and they separated within a year.

We found the Bosch AR22U and AR19U from halfords fit perfect.


----------



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

Gasman said:


> Found these on fleabay for £7.75 a pair of aero wipers!
> 
> Thought it was worth a go at that price. Fitted great and no smearing or sqeeking. Bought another 2 sets for spares ***128514;
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132349029746


Now £8.95. Fitted perfectly.


----------

